# dress code: white



## Labellefrance24

Bonjour,

Comment diriez-vous “Dress code white” en français ?  Est-ce que “tenue blanche” convient dans le contexte d’une invitation à une fête 
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## jetset

"Tenue blanche exigée".


----------



## Labellefrance24

Merci.  Si on ne voulait pas l’exiger, est-ce que “tenue blanche désirable/souhaitable” ” irait également ?


----------



## Yendred

On ne dirait pas "_tenue_" pour une fête. C'est plutôt du vocabulaire professionnel.
Notez que l'expression "_dress code_" est devenue courante en français. Je dirais :
_Le dress code est en blanc_

Voyez par exemple cet article :
_Comment imposer un dress code à une fête ou une soirée ? - Joli PACS_


----------



## Itisi

Yendred said:


> Le dress code est en blanc


Pour moi, cette phrase, telle qu'elle est, n'a pas de sens...


----------



## Yendred

Mais elle est compréhensible pour une soirée ou une fête


----------



## Itisi

Alors le dress code vient en blanc à la fête...?


----------



## Yendred

C'est une métonymie, ne lisez pas tout au premier degré.
_Le dress code est en blanc_ veut dire : _le dress code à respecter pour la soirée est de s'habiller en blanc_.


----------



## Itisi

Je sais bien de quoi il s'agit, *Yendred*, mais il doit y avoir de meilleurs moyens de le dire !

'Dress code : venez en blanc', par exemple... (D'ailleurs, pas besoin de dire 'Dress code' ! )


----------



## Yendred

Et pas besoin non plus de dire "venez", sinon inutile qu'ils s'habillent.
Donc : _blanc !  _


----------



## Itisi

T'as raison, 'Blanc !', ça dit tout !


----------



## Yendred

Labellefrance24, votre soif de conseils est satisfaite, après moultes discussions, nous en sommes arrivés à la conclusion qu'une bonne traduction en français de "_Dress code white_" est "_Dress code blanc_". Que feriez-vous sans nous ?


----------



## Labellefrance24

Merci !


----------



## Itisi

(Moi, je n'ai jamais dit que j'étais d'accord pour 'Dress code blanc'...)


----------



## Yendred

Que proposes-tu Itisi ?


----------



## Itisi

Itisi said:


> 'Dress code : venez (tous) en blanc', par exemple...


----------



## catheng06

Suggestion :

Soirée blanche .... (très en vogue à un certain moment)

Edition du soir Ouest France

Organisation d'une soirée blanche - Nombreuses idées


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I wonder if it mightn't be an "abbreviation" for "White tie"?


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, métonymie ou pas,  je ne dirais pas._  Le dress code est en blanc_...  
Désolée, mais je trouve ça bien laid.   Par ailleurs,_ dress code _ n'est pas français.


Yendred said:


> On ne dirait pas "_tenue_" pour une fête. C'est plutôt du vocabulaire professionnel.


  Vraiment ? Pour moi le mot _tenue_ est assez général.  Comme dans _tenue de sport / tenue de soirée,_ etc.

Lu au hasard de recherches  : 
_ Tenue suggérée :  « Tous en blanc » 
Tenue suggérée : le blanc est de mise_


----------



## Yendred

Et bien moi je n'aime pas le mot _tenue_, beurk, chacun ses goûts.
Ça me rappelle les cours d'éducation physique, j'ai l'impression d'appliquer un règlement et de risquer une heure de colle si je joue la fantaisie.
Bref, pas du tout le contexte d'une soirée mondaine.
En revanche, _dress code_, qui est rentré dans la langue courante, a pour moi le côté glamour attendu dans ces circonstances.


----------



## Bezoard

En fait, ces soirées parisiennes superficielles à la mode où l'on a besoin de se rassembler/ressembler aiment effectivement le terme anglais de "dress code" parce qu'il fait plus "fun". Pour ma part, j'écrirais plutôt : "Dress code : blanc" ou "Dress code : en blanc". Oserais-je "Dress code: white" ?
On distinguera généralement la _tenue_ des serveurs, en blanc, du _dress code_ des invités, en blanc !


----------



## jetset

Labellefrance24 said:


> Merci.  Si on ne voulait pas l’exiger, est-ce que “tenue blanche désirable/souhaitable” ” irait également ?


You are right, 'tenue blanche _requise_' would sound better.


----------



## Itisi

D'accord avec* Nico* et *jetset*.


----------



## Yendred

Bezoard said:


> Pour ma part, j'écrirais plutôt : "Dress code : blanc" ou "Dress code : en blanc".







Bezoard said:


> On distinguera généralement la _tenue_ des serveurs, en blanc, du _dress code_ des invités, en blanc !





Ceci dit, si tout le monde est en blanc, la soirée risque de n'avoir aucune _tenue_...


----------



## Blougouz

Nicomon said:


> Eh bien moi, métonymie ou pas,  je ne dirais pas._  Le dress code est en blanc_...
> Désolée, mais je trouve ça bien laid.   Par ailleurs,_ dress code _ n'est pas français.
> Vraiment ? Pour moi le mot _tenue_ est assez général.  Comme dans _tenue de sport / tenue de soirée,_ etc.
> 
> Lu au hasard de recherches  :
> _ Tenue suggérée :  « Tous en blanc »
> Tenue suggérée : le blanc est de mise_


Je suis plutôt d’accord avec Nicomon, je ne vois pas l’intérêt de traduire de l’anglais vers l’anglais en français...
Code vestimentaire: le blanc est de mise! (élégante formulation, très courue aussi)
Code vestimentaire: en blanc
(Ça marche très bien également)


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne suis pas la seule à avoir suggéré _tenue_ sur ces fils :
dress code: formal and glam
smart casual (dress code)

Pour moi c'est _code vestimentaire_ - traduction usuelle de _dress code_ - qui ferait un peu bureau.
Et une _tenue réglementaire_ - comme celle des serveurs - est un _uniforme_.
_Tenue_, tout court, correspond à  _attire / outfit / clothes._

Si j'avais voulu  traduire _dress code_ par _dress code_... je n'aurais pas posé la question sur un forum. 
Je ne suis ni parisienne, ni de ceux et celles qui trouvent "fun" ou "glamour" de mettre de l'anglais partout.

Cela dit, le choix final ne sera pas le mien.  
[...]


----------



## Yendred

Nicomon said:


> Si j'avais voulu traduire _dress code_ par _dress code_... je n'aurais pas posé la question sur un forum.



Mais si, ça peut intéresser un anglophone natif de savoir qu'une expression de sa langue est devenue courante dans une autre langue.

Si vous vouliez traduire "_impression de déjà vu_" en anglais, qu'y a-t-il d'inutile à poser la question sur un forum et apprendre qu'elle se "traduit" par _"feeling of déjà vu_".


----------



## Nicomon

Lu  -   #EspaceFrancais :


> Ne dites plus « dress code », mais dites « tenue requise » ou « tenue souhaitée ». "Dress code" est un anglicisme qui désigne soit ce qui prévaut en matière de mode vestimentaire, soit la tenue requise pour une circonstance déterminée. On préfèrera dire « ce qui est à la mode » et employer la formule « tenue requise, tenue souhaitée ». Certains disent également « code vestimentaire ».



Alors en rimette facile :
_Tenue requise :  le blanc est de mise. _


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Donc... pas "code vestimentaire"? (S'il vous plaît, rappelez-vous que je ne suis pas Francophone - Merci!)


----------



## Michelvar

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> "code vestimentiaire"


ça ne me choque pas, personnellement.


----------



## Blougouz

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Donc... pas "code vestimentiaire"? (S'il vous plaît, rappelez-vous qu je ne suis pas Francophone - Merci!)


Code vestimentaire
Sounds to be the proper translation, sure...
Code vestimentaire: en blanc
Or
Code vestimentaire: le blanc est de mise!

Tenue requise/ tenue exigée: sounds more like in workplace or specific  requirement.


----------



## lcreight

Moi aussi, je pense de "white tie". Les deux n'est pas de même?


----------



## Michelvar

lcreight said:


> Moi aussi, je pense de "white tie". Les deux n'est pas de même?


No, white tie (=tenue de gala), in France, is very specific, it's the most formal dress code, when men have to wear a black tail-coat, a white vest, a white bow-tie, black trousers with satin lacing, black opera pumps, black top hat... Whereas "dress code : white" just means that you have to wear white clothes.


----------



## Labellefrance24

J’ai demandé à plusieurs amies dans  notre village.  Elles ont préféré “tenue blanche conseillée”


----------



## Blougouz

Labellefrance24 said:


> J’ai demandé à plusieurs amis dans  notre village.  Elles ont préféré “tenue blanche conseillée”


Oui c’est bien aussi, mais c’est beaucoup moins impératif: les invités pourront venir habillés d’une autre couleur s’ils le souhaitent...
Ça dépend des attentes de ceux qui invitent...


----------



## catheng06

Dress code : soirée blanche 

?


----------

